# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الروت و مستلزماته(Root any Device)  ما هي عملية الروت التي نسمع عنها في هواتف أندرويد؟

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروت هي كلمة تصادف الكثير من مستخدمي نظام أندرويد أثناء مطالعتهم  لبعض المقالات أو الفيديوهات التي تخص التطبيقات أو النظام بشكل عام،  فمثلاً قد تقرأ في إحدى المقالات عبارة مثل “هذا التطبيق يتطلب إجراء عملية  روت للجهاز” والتي نطلق عليها أحياناً صلاحيات الجذر.
 لكن في الحقيقة فإن الكثير من المستخدمين لا يعرفون ما المقصود بهذه العملية على وجه التحديد وما هو الهدف منها. *لذا دعونا نتعرف معكم في الجزء الثاني من سلسلة مصطلحات_تقنية على معنى هذا المصطلح.*
 باختصار فإن الروت Rooting هي عبارة عن عملية برمجية تتيح لمستخدمي  الهواتف الذكية والحواسيب اللوحية العاملة بنظام أندرويد السيطرة الكاملة  على النظام مع إمكانية التعديل على الجهاز وفقاً لرغبة المستخدم.
 ويتم اللجوء لهذه العملية من المستخدم العادي، لتجاوز القيود التي  تفرضها الشركات المصنعة للهواتف على النظام مما يعطي المستخدم القدرة على  التحكم بالجهاز بطريقة فعالة، أو لإجراء تعديلات معينة على النظام أو تشغيل  بعض التطبيقات التي تتطلب القيام بعملية روت.
 كمثال بسيط لتوضيح العملية، فإن بعض الشركات المصنعة للهواتف الذكية مثل  سامسونج تقوم بتنزيل تطبيقات مسبقة على النظام ولا يُمكن للمستخدم العادي  إزالة هذه التطبيقات من خلال الإعدادات العادية وبالتالي يلجأ المستخدم إلى  عملية الروت التي تسمح له بالتحكم المطلق بالهاتف وبالتالي إزالة هذه  التطبيقات.
 من المهم أن تعرف أيضاً أن عملية الروت قد تعرض الجهاز لحدوث أضرار  معينة، كما أنها تؤدي إلى فقدان الضمان الخاص بالجهاز ومنع وصول التحديثات  للجهاز عبر الهواء. *لكن هل فعلاً يحتاج المستخدم العادي إلى عملية الروت* 
 في الحقيقة فإن حاجة المستخدم العادي لهذه العملية بدأت تتلاشى  تدريجياً، ففي السابق كان الدافع الأساسي لإجراء عملية الروت هو تنزيل بعض  التطبيقات المتقدمة التي تتطلب إجراء روت.
 لكن مع التحديثات التي تم إدخالها على نظام أندرويد بدءً من نظام تشغيل  أندرويد 5 لولي بوب فصاعداً، فلم يعد هنالك حاجة للقيام بهذه العملية حيث  بات بالإمكان تنزيل أغلب التطبيقات دون إجراء عملية الروت.
 فمثلاً في السابق كانت تطبيقات تصوير الشاشة بالفيديو تتطلب جميعها  إجراء عملية روت لكن مع الإصدارات الجديدة لنظام أندرويد فسنجد الكثير من  التطبيقات التي تقوم بهذه الوظيفة دون مطالبتها للروت.
 أما مسألة إزالة تطبيقات النظام فلا أظن أن وجودها سيسبب لك مشكلة  كبيرة مقارنة بالمشاكل التي قد تسببها لك عملية الروت، كما أن هناك بعض  الأدوات التي تتيح إزالة هذه التطبيقات دون الحاجة لعملية الروت من بينها  برنامج Debloater.
 لذا فننصح المستخدم العادي بإبقاء الجهاز في حالته الطبيعية وعدم إجراء  عملية الروت والبحث دائماً عن بدائل للقيام بأي مهام دون الحاجة لهذه  العملية وهذه البدائل متوفرة دائماً وفي تطور مستمر، فقط عليك بالتأني  والبحث قبل اللجوء لهذه العملية، أما المستخدم الخبير فبإمكانه تقييم حاجته  لعملية الروت من عدمها بنفسه.

----------


## younessful

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع

----------


## spoksman

شكرا جزيلا

----------

